# Carrying motorbike wider than the 'van



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

We plan to carry our Honda 250 on a rack rather than a trailer. Obviously it is going to be wider than the van--Transit. I've been trying to find out by how much we are allowed to overhang at the sides. I seem to recall once being told that as long as the max width is no more than the width measured from mirror to mirror then that's ok. Can anyone confirm this please? Also, how do other countries view an overhang?


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I have often towed a catamaran that was 8ft wide behind a car that was rather narrower than that and never had a problem. However, always used a very wide lighting board with lights and reflectors at the outer ends and I would certainly recommend one in your situation.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*axle weight?*

Hi,
I would look into the impact of the rack + Honda's weight on the rear axle first 
A quick wiegh on the local weigh bridge at full touring weight will give an idea if what you can carry taking the rear overhang into consideration even more so on a van with a rear garage
Regards and good luck
Ray


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, but I posted in the wrong forum, should have been a general one, not Adria!

We actually doing a van conversion on an ELWB Transit and the payload should not be a problem, nor the overhang. We currently carry the motorbike in the garage of our Aviano (heavy chassis) and couldn't bear to be without one now.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

From memory I think you will find on here somewhere about restrictions in Portugal (and/or Spain?) regarding bike (pedal) width restrictions and the use of the square sign with diagonal red and whites stripes. I think the bikes must not extend beyond the width of the vehicle (however defined).

I suggest doing a search or waiting for a more knowledgable memeber to reply.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Armadillo said:


> Sorry, but I posted in the wrong forum, should have been a general one, not Adria!
> 
> We actually doing a van conversion on an ELWB Transit and the payload should not be a problem, nor the overhang. We currently carry the motorbike in the garage of our Aviano (heavy chassis) and couldn't bear to be without one now.


Out of interest what weight is the bike you are presently carrying in your garage?

I presume your chassis is 4000Kg?

Cheers

Wilse


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

The bike is 150kg dry weight, and yes, it is the 4000kg chassis.


----------

